# drill press chuck taper



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

I have a delta 11-990 drill press with a trashed chuck. I need to know the taper of the chuck so I can order a new one.anyone know?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

It should be stamped on the chuck

Amazon.com: drill press chuck: Tools & Home Improvement
==




al m said:


> I have a delta 11-990 drill press with a trashed chuck. I need to know the taper of the chuck so I can order a new one.anyone know?


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

I will guess that it's a #2 MT based on mine, where I worked many years ago as well as other similar drill presses in the 1/2" chuck range that I've seen.

Here's a WIKIPEDIA write up - measure what you have: Machine taper - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

go to Makita Parts | Hitachi Parts | Dewalt Parts | Repair Parts | Replacement Parts, Delta, etc and look at the parts schematic for your drill (I just did), the spindle unlike others appears to have a taper at the chuck, but not the upper spindle? The chuck end is likely to be a JT33 or JT3 (Jacobs Taper). The upper spindle is usually a MT1, 2,3,4,5 - with Morris taper 2 being the most common. Call Delta and they will tell you - the drawings and schematics appear to be un-specified. turn the front pulley by hand as from the schematic the spindle also travels, in one piece, through the forward pulley. not a typical arraignment. If the spindle turns, good. If he spindle does not turn then you need a lot more parts.

Good luck,
Baker


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

The chuck is not clearly marked,but it may be a 33,just want to be sure before I order a replacement. the taper is at the chuck,with the female end being the chuck and the male at the spindle,opposite of what I have seen in the past.Experiance tells me it is most likely not a morris taper.I did look at the online parts diagrams and did google search for answers before posting here.
Thanks
AL


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

al m said:


> The chuck is not clearly marked,but it may be a 33,just want to be sure before I order a replacement. the taper is at the chuck,with the female end being the chuck and the male at the spindle,opposite of what I have seen in the past.Experiance tells me it is most likely not a morris taper.I did look at the online parts diagrams and did google search for answers before posting here.
> Thanks
> AL


If it's a JT 33 taper, I can hook you up with a real nice keyless for half the MSC price. PM me if you're interested. You really haven't lived until you've used a keyless chuck on a drill press, it's one of those "never going back" things.

Good luck,

Bill


----------

